# Asking about other bird at vet exam?



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

I just made an appointment to take Freddy for his very first wellness exam at the vet on Monday. He appears to be in great health. Tweety is the one who is in poor health. Her pasting of the vent has improved lately, but her breathing has gotten much worse. Her left leg has also gotten worse and is pretty much useless now, and she has started struggling with her right leg too. It's hard to watch her try to get around the cage. She can perch and get to her food, but not easily. Despite all this she was bound and determined to climb upside down a few days ago. She is a tough old gal.

My question is, can I bring up any of this at the vet when I'm there with Fred? I don't want to take Tweety in again, because last time they were reluctant to do any treatment due to her advanced age/fragility (which I agree with). I would like to update them though and ask for reassurance that I'm still doing the right thing just monitoring Tweety and trying to make her comfortable. It will be the same intern vet who saw Tweety last time (who I really liked). What would you all do or say in this situation?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe most Avian Vets are used to their clients bringing up other birds during appointments.

I've certainly done so when seeing my Avian Vet and he has always been most gracious about providing feedback.

You can always start off by saying something along the lines of, "Perhaps you recall when I had my other budgie, Tweety, in to see you. 
Now her situation has progressed to....
Would you be able to offer any advice on what steps I should take next for her?"

Best wishes with Freddy's wellness check and I hope you are able to get the feedback
you need regarding Tweety.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely with Deb, I hope that Freddy is given a clean bill of health and that the vet is able to answer your questions about Tweety 

Keep us posted! :fingerx:


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Deb, that was exactly was I was hoping for...suggestions of a "script" of some sort of what to say! I will try saying something along those lines.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad it was helpful. 
Please do be sure to update us after your appointment on Monday.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Awww poor little Tweety. I hope your vet visit goes well and hopefully get some encouraging words or advice while you are there.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Just say something like, "Oh, I also want to update you on Tweety's condition, and double check to see if things are going right.", and then just go in with your specifics. No one can really tell you what to say specifically, but there is something to get you started. I have done this countless times, lol. You should be fine! Good luck.*

*Wow, didn't fully read Deb's post I guess! Ooops. I like her suggestion better than mine! lol. Good luck with your appointment!!!*


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Im always discussing my other guys at each appointment. Im even lucky enough to have my vets email address so im always emailing updates and questions lol.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree ,I also mention my other budgies when I go to the Avian vet I usually say Oh Blue sends his love to you as well he is ......
Something like that


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, all of this ended up not mattering because Tweety passed away last night and I found her this morning just as I was about to put Fred in the carrier to take him to the appointment. When I brought him in, I let them know about Tweety and they were kind and sympathetic. Fred did well at his exam and he sang along to the radio in the car on the way home.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I just saw your thread in the "In Memory" section about Tweety's passing. 
Again, I offer my condolences.

I'm very glad to hear Fred did well at his exam and was happy enough to sing on his way home. What a good boy! :thumbsup:*


----------

